

Must Have Tools for Web Development - codersky

Golden Ratio: Every good designer should know the magic number 1.618 (or 1.62), which is the Golden Ratio.http://codersky.com/web-application-development-0312
======
gmagic10
FireBug or Chrome Developer Tools is a must have tool

